# Password Change



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2011)

When I tried to log-in today it said my password was over 180 days old and I need a new one. Its the same one I've had for 4 years. Any reason why this is happening? I try not to use the cookie feature but now I hope I remember my new password!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is odd. Maybe it has to do with the new forum system? Doesn't make sense if it does though or it'd be doing it to everyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2011)

Happens to me every 180 days, even on the old forum. It is just part of the forum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

Really? Never had that myself.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2011)

> Happens to me every 180 days



Same here. But I think it happens to Mods only.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Same here. But I think it happens to Mods only.



Possibly but I have been a Mod since 2005, so that might be why I think it is for everyone.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2011)

I see. To be honest I don't remember if this had happened to me before . But since I became a Mod it has occured a couple of times. Just every 180 days.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2011)

Never happened to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2011)

Could just be for mods for security reasons. Certainly has happened to me once or twice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems to be focusing just on those with shifty eyes.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you saying we have a bunch of shifty eyed mods CR?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

Who, meeeee??


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2011)

wow, first time for me. Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## A4K (Jun 8, 2011)

Is that you Chris, or Chinese hacker Hoo Flung Dung using your password...?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2011)

Password changes are required for mods and admins as a security measure and it also helps when one of the staff decides to stop visiting. If someone suddenly shows up after 6 months/a year or more, there is a chance that it may not be who we think they are. Plus it also helps when a computer changes hands (sold, stolen, etc). There are a number of things that could happen. 

I have so many passwords for banking, e-mails, websites, work stiff, etc that I have a hard time keeping track of it all. I use a program called Password Safe at work, and I used to use Whisper at home, but now I just use the keychain on the MAC. Password Management software is a good thing.


----------



## seesul (Jun 9, 2011)

Njaco said:


> wow, first time for me. Ok, thanks guys.


Hi Chris, it seems to be a tax for beeing a moderator


----------

